# 4/30-5/1/11 Spring Hunt Seminar- Sean Hager, North Pittsburgh



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Information and premium can be found at www.gpgrc.org
April 30 & May 1, 2011
9 am- 5 pm

Working and auditing spots available.

Deadline April 23, 2011​


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great timing on posting this, thanks~!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sean is a great guy, he ran in the stake I marshalled this past weekend. Best of luck!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> great timing on posting this, thanks~!


It is too bad you live so far away, I'd love to come to both this and yours! Have you nailed down a date yet?



K9-Design said:


> Sean is a great guy, he ran in the stake I marshalled this past weekend. Best of luck!


I'm unsure if I'll be going for 2 reasons. It is my DH's birthday and 2nd- my pup is still young and we haven't really worked on anything but retrieving a bumper and whistle work.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

bumping up


----------

